
Google fired an employee who questioned its work with CBP - SeanBoocock
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/11/25/20982649/google-fired-rebecca-rivers-employee-questioned-work-customs-and-border-protection
======
mips_avatar
I really like the “bring your whole self” to work attitude in tech. I don’t
want to lose the freedom I have at work because of aggressive activism.

------
LegitShady
Go make your own google and work for whoever you want.

~~~
PhilWright
Is this an American thing? Thinking that you can take a companies money and
then have the right to tell the company what they are allowed to do. If you
are unhappy with the way Google operates then you can move jobs to somewhere
else. Somewhere that is compatible with your personal beliefs. If you joined a
defence contractor it would be odd if you thought you could tell the company
not to work on military projects. If you accept the high pay of Google and all
the other benefits, then you work on the projects Google management decide on.
Otherwise, bugger off and work somewhere else. Simples.

~~~
commandersaki
Kind of? I worked in a FAANG and that boasts "everyone is an owner (of the
company)". Which must mean I should have the power to change how things are
done within.

I can't imagine Google, a company that I have never worked at, would be any
different in this sense. And if you buy into that crap and the culture then
you want to make that change.

In fact this is how most tech companies operate. I think the hedge funds and
boutique finance firms operate on the culture that if you can make everyone
money you will be rewarded extremely handsomely.

The oldie research labs would collect great minds and give the opportunity for
their research staff to do whatever they like, within reason.

So I think it's more to it than just "if you don't like it then bugger off".
But if everyone is an owner - then who gets to decide in the end? Clearly the
people with more influence and power. Don't like it -- then bugger off.

~~~
LegitShady
So how much of the faang do you own when you work there? none. the "everyone
is an owner" is hr pr talk.

The political cloud is not something that will take off. If I have to worry
about google employees protesting me I wont host my data with google, etc.

Bring your whole self to work, tell your customers to stay home.

~~~
commandersaki
When you're receiving stock (which is common in a faang) you actually do own
some of it.

~~~
LegitShady
I bet it's b series stock and you're an owner of the a small nonvot8ng part (I
might be a bigger owner in my investments without working there at all).

If you really believe what you wrote you're fooling yourself

